# اليهود شعب الله المختار الى اليوم



## Bino (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*سلام و بركة ربنا يسوع المسيح ليكم جميعا ......*
*عايزين نناقش موضوع هام جدا وهو : هل اليهود هم شعب الله المختار ؟؟*
*الاجابه من اى حد ستكون : نعم بالتاكيد ان اليهود كانوا شعب الله قديما لكن الآن أصبحنا نحن المسيحيين شعب اللله المختار و هم لا شيئ ....لكن للأسف هذا نقوله عن اليهود لاانا نعتبرهم أعداء و دخلاء علينا بل و يوئيد ذلك كهنتنا و أسقفتنا فى ان اليهود ليسوا شعب الله المختار , لكنى اليوم سأقول : اليهود هم شعب الله المختار الى اليوم ونحن _ الأمم _أصبحنا مثلهم و لم ننزع منهم ذلك الحق

**انا مش عايز أسرد آيات من العهد القديم لان ناس كتير هتقول ان ده كان زمان قبل تجسد و صلب و قيامة المسيح له المجد لكن هقول آيات من العهد الجديد نفسه على لسان فيلسوف المسيحيه بولس الرسول فى رسالته الى أهل روميه *
"فاقول العل الله رفض شعبه حاشا لاني انا ايضا اسرائيلي من نسل ابراهيم من سبط بنيامين لم يرفض الله شعبه الذي سبق فعرفه " (رو11 : 1-2)* و الكلام ده بولس طبعا كتبه بعد فتره كبيره من صعود الرب له المجد للسما و بيقول ان ربنا لم يرفض شعبه الذى سبق فعرفه ....*
"فاقول العلهم عثروا لكي يسقطوا حاشا بل بزلتهم صار الخلاص للامم لاغارتهم فان كانت زلتهم غنى للعالم و نقصانهم غنى للامم فكم بالحري ملؤهم " (رو 11 : 11-12 ) *بولس الرسول هنا بيوضح ان عثرة اليهود فى المسيح ليست لاجل هلاكهم لان الله بالتاكيد **"يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون و الى معرفة الحق يقبلون "** لكن اليهود عثروا فى المسيح حتى يؤمن به الأمم و تلك كانت خطة الله فى انه أعمى عيون اليهود حتى لا يروا ابنه المتجسد يسوع المسيح بل أغلظ قلوبهم حتى صلبوه و بالتالى آمن الأمم باسمه القدوس و ذلك العمى الذى اصاب به الله اليهود مؤقتا لان هناك نبوات عديده فى الكتاب المقدس تتحدث عن ايمان اليهود بيسوع المسيح فى آخر الايام و اقتبالهم الايمان المسيحى أذكر منها نبؤة زكريا **"  افيض على بيت داود و على سكان اورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه* *كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره " (زكر 12 : 10 )** ومن هو الذى طعن غير رب المجد يسوع و نلاحظ ان الروح القدس على لسان زكريا النبى انتقل من ضمير المتكلم _الىَ_ الى ضمير الغائب _عليه_ ليشير الى أقنوم الابن أقنوم الفداء ....اذن عدم ايمان اليهود بالمسيح مؤقتا ليس لسقوطهم بل لخلاص العالم* *أجمع.....كما يقول بولس* "  فاني لست اريد ايها الاخوة ان تجهلوا هذا السر لئلا تكونوا عند انفسكم حكماء ان القساوة قد حصلت جزئيا لاسرائيل الى ان يدخل ملؤ الامم  وهكذا سيخلص جميع اسرائيل كما هو مكتوب سيخرج من صهيون المنقذ و يرد الفجور عن يعقوب " ( رو 11 : 25-26 *)* *و ده معناه* *ان اسرائيل كلها اى نسل يعقوب اليهود سيخلصوا بدم المسيح و ناخد بالنا ان بولس الرسول هنا بيقول ان القساوه و فى الترجمه الانجليزيه العمى **blind ** حصلت جزئيا **In partial*
“من جهة الانجيل هم اعداء من اجلكم و اما من جهة الاختيار فهم احباء من اجل الاباء لان هبات الله و دعوته هي بلا ندامة " (رو 11 : 28-29) *بصراحه يا جماعه الآيه ديه واضحه جدا و مش محتاجه اى تفسير بولس الرسول بيقول ان اليهود هم أحباء عند الرب !!!! اينعم هم أعداء من اجل الايمان المسيحى مؤقتا لكنهم أحباء عند الله منذ الازل و الى الدهر !!!لان وعود الله بلا ندامه....هو دعاهم شعبه المختار فسيظلوا الشعب المختار للأبد مهما فعلوا , قلب ربنا الواسع و محبته اللى ملهاش نهايه خلته يحب حتى اللى صلبوه !!! اللى انكروه !!! اللى قالوا عليه انه مجدف بل و ابن للشيطان !!!! لكن رغم كل ده قلب ربنا الواسع مليان بحبه ليهم ليس لاجل برهم و لكن لاجل أبائهم ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب......
ده يا جماعه توضيح بسيط جدا لاصحاح واحد من الكتاب المقدس بيتكلم عن اليهود و عن انهم شعب الله المختار حتى بعد انكارهم للمسيح ....فى آيات كتير بتتكلم عن نفس الموضوع هبقى احطها فى مره قادمه و ياريت اللى عنده اى معلومات تقدر تفيدنا فى الموضوع يديهالنا*


----------



## Bino (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*هم حقاً شعب الله المختار*

*أنا أسف هضطر أعيد الموضوع تانى لأن الخط مش واضح*
*سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح لكم جميعاً.....*
*عايزين نناقش موضوع هام جدا وهو : هل اليهود هم شعب الله المختار ؟؟*
*الاجابه من اى حد ستكون : نعم بالتاكيد ان اليهود كانوا شعب الله قديما لكن الآن أصبحنا نحن المسيحيين شعب اللله المختار و هم لا شيئ ....لكن للأسف هذا نقوله عن اليهود لاانا نعتبرهم أعداء و دخلاء علينا بل و يوئيد ذلك كهنتنا و أسقفتنا فى ان اليهود ليسوا شعب الله المختار , لكنى اليوم سأقول : اليهود هم شعب الله المختار الى اليوم ونحن _ الأمم _أصبحنا مثلهم و لم ننزع منهم ذلك الحق*
*انا مش عايز أسرد آيات من العهد القديم لان ناس كتير هتقول ان ده كان زمان قبل تجسد و صلب و قيامة المسيح له المجد لكن هقول آيات من العهد الجديد نفسه على لسان فيلسوف المسيحيه بولس الرسول فى رسالته الى أهل روميه *
"فاقول العل الله رفض شعبه حاشا لاني انا ايضا اسرائيلي من نسل ابراهيم من سبطبنيامين لم يرفض الله شعبه الذي سبق فعرفه " (رو11 : 1_2)* و الكلام ده بولس طبعا كتبه بعد فتره كبيره من صعود الرب له المجد للسما و بيقول ان ربنا لم يرفض شعبه الذى سبق فعرفه ....*
"فاقول العلهم عثروا لكي يسقطوا حاشا بل بزلتهم صار الخلاص للامم لاغارتهم فانكانت زلتهم غنى للعالم و نقصانهم غنى للامم فكم بالحري ملؤهم " (رو 11 : 11_12 )*بولس الرسول هنا بيوضح ان عثرة اليهود فى المسيح ليست لاجل هلاكهم لان الله بالتاكيد **"يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون و الى معرفة الحق يقبلون "** لكن اليهود عثروا فى المسيح حتى يؤمن به الأمم و تلك كانت خطة الله فى انه أعمى عيون اليهود حتى لا يروا ابنه المتجسد يسوع المسيح بل أغلظ قلوبهم حتى صلبوه و بالتالى آمن الأمم باسمه القدوس و ذلك العمى الذى اصاب به الله اليهود مؤقتا لان هناك نبوات عديده فى الكتاب المقدس تتحدث عن ايمان اليهود بيسوع المسيح فى آخر الايام و اقتبالهم الايمان المسيحى أذكر منها نبؤة زكريا **" افيض على بيت داود و على سكان اورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه **كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره " (زكر 12 : 10 )** ومن هو الذى طعن غير رب المجد يسوع و نلاحظ ان الروح القدس على لسان زكريا النبى انتقل من ضمير المتكلم _الىَ_ الى ضمير الغائب _عليه_ ليشير الى أقنوم الابن أقنوم الفداء ....اذن عدم ايمان اليهود بالمسيح مؤقتا ليس لسقوطهم بل لخلاص العالم**أجمع.....كما يقول بولس*" فاني لست اريد ايها الاخوة ان تجهلوا هذا السر لئلا تكونوا عند انفسكم حكماء ان القساوة قد حصلت جزئيا لاسرائيل الى ان يدخلملؤ الامم وهكذا سيخلص جميع اسرائيل كما هو مكتوب سيخرج من صهيون المنقذ و يرد الفجور عن يعقوب" ( رو 11 : 25_26*)**و ده معناه**ان اسرائيل كلها اى نسل يعقوب اليهود سيخلصوا بدم المسيح و ناخد بالنا ان بولس الرسول هنا بيقول ان القساوه و فى الترجمه الانجليزيه العمى **blind **حصلت جزئيا **In partial*
“من جهة الانجيل هم اعداء من اجلكم و اما من جهة الاختيار فهم احباء من اجلالاباءلان هبات الله و دعوته هي بلا ندامة " (رو 11 : 28_29)*بصراحه يا جماعه الآيه ديه واضحه جدا و مش محتاجه اى تفسير بولس الرسول بيقول ان اليهود هم أحباء عند الرب !!!! اينعم هم أعداء من اجل الايمان المسيحى مؤقتا لكنهم أحباء عند الله منذ الازل و الى الدهر !!!لان وعود الله بلا ندامه....هو دعاهم شعبه المختار فسيظلوا الشعب المختار للأبد مهما فعلوا , قلب ربنا الواسع و محبته اللى ملهاش نهايه خلته يحب حتى اللى صلبوه !!! اللى انكروه !!! اللى قالوا عليه انه مجدف بل و ابن للشيطان !!!! لكن رغم كل ده قلب ربنا الواسع مليان بحبه ليهم ليس لاجل برهم و لكن لاجل أبائهم ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب......*
*ده يا جماعه توضيح بسيط جدا لاصحاح واحد من الكتاب المقدس بيتكلم عن اليهود و عن انهم شعب الله المختار حتى بعد انكارهم للمسيح ....فى آيات كتير بتتكلم عن نفس الموضوع هبقى احطها فى مره قادمه و ياريت اللى عنده اى معلومات تقدر تفيدنا فى الموضوع يديهالنا *
*الرب ينير عقولنا و أفهامنا و أبصرنا لنفهم أقوله و نمجد اسمه القدوس من الآن والى الأبد أمين*


----------



## Scofield (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اليهود القدماء هم شعب الله المختار
جزء منهم قبل المسيح و الجزء الآخر رفضه ولم يؤمن به و أولادهم ينتظرون إلى الآن مجئ المسيح
لانهم لا يعتقدون فى المجئ الأول
ولكن الله لازال يحبهم ولا يكرههم لأن الله محبة
ولكنى لا أعتقد أنهن مازالو شعب الله المختار لان الله أنهى أختصاصه بشعب معين و أصبح ألها للجميع و الجميع هم شعبه
المسيحين هم من قبلو المسيح و طبعا بهم يهود آمنو و أممين آمنو أيضا و لكنهم ليسو من شعب الله بل لقد رفعهم الله ليصبحو أولادا له بدل من عبيد وهناك فرق طبعا
فنحن المسيحين كفارتنا المسيح
أما اليهود فكفارتهم الذبائح ولكنى لا اعتقد انها ستقبل منهم لان الذبائح كانت تشير الى السيد المسيح و فدائه لنا اما بعد صلبه فالذبائح ا تفيد بشئ لان المسيح قد جاء و صلب فعلا
اليهودى سيحاسب بالناموس لان المسيح لم ينقضه
أما المسيحى فسيحاسب حسب قلبه و أيمانه و محبته للرب يسوع و تنفيذه لشريعة المسيح
شريعة المحبة وطبعا بأيمانه بالرب يسوع و صلبه وفدائه لنا
هذا رأى ولو هناك أى شئ خطأ أرجوكم تنبهونى أو تعدلو المشاركة


----------



## free_adam (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا يا أبانوب علي الموضوع الجامد قوي دة*


----------



## Scofield (21 نوفمبر 2006)

آه و على فكرة أنا أيضا أحب اليهود جداااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا لانهم السبب فى معرفتى بالمسيح
فلو لم يصلبوه فكيف كنت سأنجو من عقاب الموت؟
ولو لم يرفضوه فكيف كان سيقبلنى بدل منهم؟
"11 إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ، وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ. 12 وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ"
وأشياء كثيرة فالرب قال "ونحن نعلم ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده"


----------



## Bino (21 نوفمبر 2006)

كلامك كله صح جدا يا ريمون لكن عايز اقولك ان ربنا مكنش عمر مختص بشعب معين حتى فى العهد القديم ...كان ربنا معروف باسم الله الحقيقى اله اسرائيل و كان اليهود بيقبلوا اى حد يريد أن يتهود و يدخل فى جماعة الرب
لكن فكرة الشعب المختار هى ان الشعب يكون مقدس للرب لانه ذى مابيقول الكتاب " من صهيون تخرج الشريعه " والسيد المسيح له المجد بارك أرض اسرائيل بنفسه بميلاده وحياته فيها , كما ان أرض الجلجثه القريبه من أورشليم قد ارتوت بدمائه الطاهره


----------



## Bino (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا ريمون على مرورك و ردك
شكرا يا ادم على تشجيعك بس فين رأيك فى الكلام او الاستفتاء


----------



## Maya (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*الرب الإله يهوه إيلوهيم إله إسرائيل اختار شعبه واختلقه من العدم من نسل أبينا إبراهيم الرجل العجوز الطاعن في السن واختار نسله بني إسرائيل  شعباً مختاراًَ وميراثاً إلى الأبد  :

تكوين 17 :

قال الرب لأبينا إبراهيم :

7 وَأُقِيمُ عَهْدِي بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ فِي أَجْيَالِهِمْ، عَهْدًا أَبَدِيًّا ، لأَكُونَ إِلهًا لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ. 8 وَأُعْطِي لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ أَرْضَ غُرْبَتِكَ، كُلَّ أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ مُلْكًا أَبَدِيًّا. وَأَكُونُ إِلهَهُمْ".

الرب لا يغير كلامه ولا ينكث بوعوده أبداً وكلام الرب ثابت إلى الأزل ، الأمميون  يخلصون بإتباعهم  إيمان و عقيدة شعب الرب ولا خلاص للأمم دون إله إسرائيل ، وكل من يعتبر نفسه أنه لم يعد من الأمم وينكر أن بني إسرائيل هم شعب الرب المختار  فكأنما لم يتحرك من أمميته  ، فأن تؤمن بيسوع بأنه الرب  بالجسد عليك أن تؤمن بوعده وكلامه الذي لا يزاول ..

السياسة تختلف كثيراً عن الدين الحقيقي والإيمان  وما تمت به برمجة كثير من المسيحيين في الشرق من قبل الأنظمة الإسلامية  الحاكمة ضد اليهود وإسرائيل  وما تقوم به بعض الكنائس من دور سلبي شوهت العلاقة الحقيقية بين اليهود والمسيحيين يجب أن ينتهي  وحان الوقت أن  يلجىء  كل مؤمن لنفسه وإيمانه ويرفض ما يمليه عليه بعض رجال الكهنوت المرتبطين بالأنظمة الإسلامية الحاكمة ، على كل مؤمن أي يرجع لإيمانه ومسيحيته فلا سلطة أعلى من سلطان الرب يسوع ، ورجال الكهنوت ليس أسياد للمسيحيين  بل عبيد ليسوع ومهما قالوا لن يغيروا  كلام الرب ووعوده ..

الرب اختار  أرض إسرائيل أرض لمجيئه الجسدي واختار بني إسرائيل واختلقهم من العدم ليكونوا شعبه المختار ووعدهم أنه سيكون إلههم إلى الأبد ..*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (21 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام المسيح †

ٌREMON 



> اليهود القدماء هم شعب الله المختار



رائع يا ريمون هذا صحيح اليهود القدماء مختلفين عن يهود اليوم , اليهود القدماء كانوا شعب الله المختار الى ان جاء السيد المسيح ورفضوه.




> و الجميع هم شعبه



فعلا كلامك صحيح الشعوب التي آمنت بالمسيح فهي شعب الله.



> فنحن المسيحين كفارتنا المسيح
> أما اليهود فكفارتهم الذبائح ولكنى لا اعتقد انها ستقبل منهم لان الذبائح كانت تشير الى السيد المسيح و فدائه لنا اما بعد صلبه فالذبائح ا تفيد بشئ لان المسيح قد جاء و صلب فعلا



كلامك صحيح ريمون.



> اليهودى سيحاسب بالناموس لان المسيح لم ينقضه





> أما المسيحى فسيحاسب حسب قلبه و أيمانه و محبته للرب يسوع و تنفيذه لشريعة المسيح



كلام جميل


نعم هذه حقيقة اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح ليسوا شعب الله الآن


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*و تاليها مع الخلافات السياسية؟*
*يغلق*
*و رجاءا كل من له علاقة بهذه الهياجانات ان يكف عنها لان منتدانا مش ناقص ان نشعل فيه من جديد*

*كلنا احبة و اخوة في المسيح ان كنا جديدن ام قديمين في المنتدى و اذا كان الفلسطيني عنده شئ ضد اليهودي و العكس ايضا فليخرجه في مكان اخر*

*يغلق*


----------

